

Go Daddy Posts Biggest Sales Day in History After Super Bowl Ads Run - magikbum
http://mashable.com/2013/02/05/go-daddy-biggest-sales-day-super-bowl/

======
Capricornucopia
Wow, people are gullible idiots, aren't they?

Go Daddy is the last company on Earth I would register a domain with, or order
ANY services at all.

And we should all remember their position on SOPA. But even before then, they
were a crappy company, with lousy service and lousy security, and actively
fighting against our digital freedoms.

~~~
thoughtcriminal
When the previous CEO murdered the elephant on video, that's when I moved all
my domains. That was more than enough to make me never want to do business
with them for the rest of eternity.

Which reminds me, Mashable published some lameass excuse from the CEO when it
kicked up a big stink. Mashable must be getting kickback from Go Daddy.

Then again, would anyone consider Mashable as journalism? It's more like a
glorified online shopping catalogue.

